# Spark plug using with Supercharger



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

What plugs are recommended with supercharger set ups? Having Magnuson 2300 installed on 05 GTO M6 car. What is the recommended gap? Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

NGK TR6s are used quite a bit as they run one point cooler than "stock" at I think about a .040 gap.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Contact Magnuson and see what they recommend. It will be 1 or 2 steps colder with a tighter gap to avoid blow out. Are you going to run e85, water/meth, or both to keep the timing up, iat2's, knock, and egt down?


----------

